# How would you rank Pro Amp brands in terms of sound quality??



## AutoDelphi (Jul 23, 2014)

I am looking to amp my home theater, my question is what brands are known for having excellent sound quality and performance? 

I am using a Marantz 7007 receiver.


So far I am aware of the following brands, please feel free to add to the list and how you would rank them?

Crown 
Behringer
QSC

Also any recommendations for rack mounted power distribution with 12V switch on. I would like to use my Marantz 7007 to switch the amp rack on instead of always having to flip the power switches to the Pro Amps.

Thank you for your help and input..


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

I can't vouch for any sound quality differences (I'm more in the camp of most competently built amps sound similar) but I like Crown over the other brands just due to knowing the XLS and XTi series of amps are very quiet. The fans only turn on when needed. I've never heard the fan turn on with my Crown XTi2002. I've heard complaints of fan noise with Behringer and QSC so people do fan mods. No need with Crown.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I just picked up another Behringer EP4000 and they sound great except for high fan noise. The fan mod is very easy to do and makes them very quiet. Most places are selling them for $329 but if you call www.musiciansfriend.com they will come down on the price. I just paid $280 for a new one just 2 weeks ago. You can talk them down because I did and I didn't really even try. This is the amp I am talking about. 

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audio/behringer-ep4000-europower-power-amp


----------



## davidjschenk (Jan 30, 2011)

EDIT: D'oh!!! I just saw that completely misread the OP's question; it's about AMPS, not SUBS. D'oh, d'oh, d'oh!

Rrrrrrrrrrreading comprehension!

Yours,

David


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

AutoDelphi said:


> I am looking to amp my home theater, my question is what brands are known for having excellent sound quality and performance?
> I am using a Marantz 7007 receiver.
> So far I am aware of the following brands, please feel free to add to the list and how you would rank them?
> Crown
> ...


Hi AutoDelphi, all 3 brands are known for excellent SQ when hooked to excellent SQ speakers. All 3 make amplifiers capable of driving all but the most extreme loads, without exhibiting non-linear behavior.
So the real questions are: what is you exact budget, what speakers, is fan noise a concern, what size room and approximately how loud do you require?

cheers,


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Does anyone have links to any pro amplifier tests? 
The published specs don't contain much information.


----------



## DevonD (Apr 27, 2009)

Peavey and Crest are another two brands to throw in the mix. Among all the brands listed I would rank Behringer at the bottom of the list. Crown and Crest would be, in my opinion, the top performers. They are also the most expensive. 

I have a Peavey IPR-2 5000 as a subwoofer amplifier and it has been fantastic. I had it hooked up to my JTR Triple 12's for fun but it had a little too much static (S/N ratio) for me to think about keeping them hooked up to it. The crown XLS drivecore series have a much better S/N ratio and sound great on high sensitivity speakers like the JTR's. The JTR's have a 101 db sensitivity so they need a pretty quiet amp, on more typical tower speakers with sensitivity down below 90 bd, the peavey would sound great as well and is quite a bit less expensive compared to a similar Crown amp. 

Just depends what your application is. Are you looking for a subwoofer amp or an amp to power your main speakers?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would not put Behringer or for that matter Pyle in the same class as the others but QSC, Yamaha, Crown, Crest audio, Carver, H&H and the list goes on would sound very similar. if your going to use Behringer for sub duty then Its decent but for full range I would look elsewhere. 
Ive used all the above mentioned brands in road systems as well as front of house systems in churches and Behringer just dont last nor do they take the beating that real pro amps can.


----------



## AutoDelphi (Jul 23, 2014)

tcarcio said:


> Well I just picked up another Behringer EP4000 and they sound great except for high fan noise. The fan mod is very easy to do and makes them very quiet. Most places are selling them for $329 but if you call www.musiciansfriend.com they will come down on the price. I just paid $280 for a new one just 2 weeks ago. You can talk them down because I did and I didn't really even try. This is the amp I am talking about.
> 
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audio/behringer-ep4000-europower-power-amp


Thank you everyone for your input. I am not too concerned about fan noise as I am locating the amps in a different room separate form the theater.

Currently I am using a QSC CX302 amp to drive my monitor 7 v6 and Behringer EP2500 to drive a pair of 15".

I have found that the Marantz 7007 has no problem powering the signal to the CX302 but to power the sub signal from the receiver I needed a CleanBox Pro to get sound from the amp. The other issue I am facing is a crackling coming from the subs while the fronts are crystal clear from the CX302.

Why would that be? Should I switch over to the 

Rolls MB15b ProMatch Balanced/Unbalanced Converter 3.5mm/RCA/XLR
https://www.parts-express.com/rolls...d-unbalanced-converter-35mm-rca-xlr--245-1062

or 

Rolls PM50s Personal Monitor Amplifier
https://www.parts-express.com/rolls-pm50s-personal-monitor-amplifier--245-046


Also any recommendations on the rack mounted power distribution with 12V switch on.


Thank you


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

AutoDelphi said:


> Also any recommendations on the rack mounted power distribution with 12V switch on.
> 
> 
> Thank you


This Ethereal power conditioner is going to be your best bet. it has several switched outlets as well as some always on circuits. I have two of them and no issues at all.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Here is some testing on amps done awhile back. You get more when you spend more it really just deoends on what you need. I run 2 EP4000 and for the money they are tough to beat, in my opinion. Check out these numbers.

http://search.tb.ask.com/search/red...lsGrzs8cYNJgjl0AwE4krGdMOjsiOKPdNkuLOb&ord=6&


----------



## LCSeminole (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm not real familiar with pro amplifiers, but I did just see this deal, $99 for a Crown X1000 on the Guitar Center website.

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Crown-X...ID=10432687&CJPID=3747368&CJSID=1g15lf04n6rak


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you for posting the link to the amp testing.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

My main client has a CROWN XLS running 2 subs in mono config.... awsome power rating at a great price point and takes a beating for sure....hasn't thermally shutdown in 1.5 yrs ... no issues and very quiet. Highly recommended :T


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

All the above stated, is why I sold what I had and bought a Pre/Pro with XLR outputs and RCA 's. That way I have the flexibility to hook up whatever I wanted to. I have a QSC RMX 2450, powering my subwoofer (18" Maelstrom X II). On the day I got my new processor, I thought- what would it sound like going to my mains? Hooked it to them and wow, they really came to life! Clean and crisp, and most importantly- crystal clear!!! I got tired of jacking with the Art clean box route. I like to be direct as possible, the less you have to put in a signal chain, the better. Every other component you have to add can cause distortion, ground loops and what ever else type of anomalies. Pre/Pro-direct to power amps using XLR cords with inclusion of extra ground they come with- NICE!!!!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

LCSeminole said:


> I'm not real familiar with pro amplifiers, but I did just see this deal, $99 for a Crown X1000 on the Guitar Center website.
> 
> http://www.guitarcenter.com/Crown-X...ID=10432687&CJPID=3747368&CJSID=1g15lf04n6rak


Grab em if you can... I tried and there were no more available on line or locally for me.

I currently have a Yamaha P7000s amp that I use for my Danleys and I love it. The fans have yet to come on, and the amp is on for about 12hrs a day in a non HVAC room (HVAC install is not completed yet). I just won a P2500s on eBay that I will be using for my main channel woofers, and will be looking for another one for my center channel. 

So I suggest you also look at the Yamaha Pro amps. :T


----------

